# Are You Tired Of Killing "AVERAGE" Bucks?



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you ready to step up to QDM hunting?

Our club has over 600 acres under lease in Twiggs county that is bordered by over 2000 acres of privately owned QDM property.

Location: Twiggs county near Jeffersonville Ga. Bordered by Hwy 96 on one side and Glover road on another. Approximately 2-1/2 miles from exit 24 on I-16. About a two hour ride from Atlanta, and approx. 6 hours from Central Fla.

Our goals: To harvest bucks in the 3-1/2 year old age class, this would equate to a minimum of a 115-120 B&C buck, with the likelihood of a 130 or better being the ideal goal. We encourage the harvesting of does and are attempting to bring the buck doe ratio close together.

The rules: Bucks must be 8 points or better, well outside the ears, and with good mass. Basically, if you kill it you mount it. Members must follow all hunting laws established by the state. Each member is allowed 5 guest hunting days per year. A member may have as many stand sites as he wants, each area is on a first come, first serve basis on a sign in board. Other rules are basic safety and courtesy which I'll be glad to discuss with anyone interested.

The property: Rolling upland pine, mature timber, not much hardwood, a few wet weather creek bottoms. All of the property is huntable, thick in places, no young pines or clearcut. We have 12 established food plots and will be adding more this year. Good roads, you can access 75% of the property from a pickup truck and a short hike, or 100% with a long hike. We have a campsite with electricity, no running water. A motel is 2 miles away along with a restaurant, gas station, convenience store, etc. We have hogs on the property, but hogs are roamers, here for a time then they disappear. We have good turkey hunting and this is a year round lease for deer, turkey, hog, and small game.

Number of members and cost: We are limiting the membership to a total of 8 members to keep the acreage up for each and eliminate the bickering and politics found in some larger clubs. The cost is $825 each and is due by March 31st. I currently have one membership available on a first come, first serve basis.

I'm sure I've left something out, please PM me and I'll answer any questions you may have.

Thanks for looking, and good luck to all.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

This buck taken in 2006/07 season..


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

This buck taken in 2007/08 season..


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

This buck taken just 150 yards across our property line on the adjoining 2000 acres of private QDM property..


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

For the first ever buck of a members young son or daughter, the QDM rule will be waived (one time only)


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

This one will be a good buck next year...


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 19, 2008)

Two more good shooter bucks were spotted last year during archery, but neither presented a shot. One good buck was shot at and missed clean. We have excellent genetics in the area, all we need to do is give them a little time and we'll have the opportunity to harvest some really good bucks.
I don't guarantee that you will kill a trophy buck, that is so much up to the individual hunter, how well he scouts out an area, how much time he spends in a stand where he's found good sign, and of course just the luck of having a hot doe come in front pf him during mid November 

I can guarantee that we try to get a little better each year and appreciate having members with long term goals to help us do it. Please give me a call and I will be glad to show you around the property and answer any questions you may have. Thanks for looking.

Kenn Dykes
(478) 290-0161


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 20, 2008)

*All PM's answered...thanks for the interest.*

I can also be contacted direct at:
dykesk@technicon-pe.com

Thank you.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Feb 28, 2008)

lil bump for the evening...


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 4, 2008)

We have these critters too...


----------



## maneybuck (Mar 4, 2008)

*Lease*

I Would Like More Info On The Lease, I Have Had A Mead Lease For 15 Years.  Mead Sold Out And I Lost My Lease Looking For Qdm Lease In Southern Or Southeast Ga.  I Am Located In North Metro Atlanta.


----------



## 7maghtr (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt, bump for the birds!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Country (Mar 11, 2008)

would like to take a look


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 11, 2008)

Would like to show you around...


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 14, 2008)

lil bump for the weekend..


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 16, 2008)

Gosh It Really Sounds Like A Fine Club. Do You Have To Pay All That Money To Hunt Quality Bucks And Turkeys


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 18, 2008)

*We Need 2 Still!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 19, 2008)

We Could Still Use A Couple Good Fellas!!!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 20, 2008)

*Still Huntin*

GREAT PLACE NEEDS 2 MORE TO MAKE 8 TOTAL


----------



## blmarlin (Mar 20, 2008)

*Pm*

PM Sent to Straight Arrow


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 20, 2008)

hope to see ya blmarlin !!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Buckerama (Mar 22, 2008)

I shot this one off the lease this morning

10 in beard
7/8ths of an inch spurs

I heard about 10 other gobblers just on one side of the property.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Plz Lord Let Us Find At Least 1!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 26, 2008)

bump up..


----------



## 7maghtr (Mar 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7maghtr (Apr 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## 7maghtr (Apr 8, 2008)

*ttt*

still need 1 more qdm hunter. come check this place out!


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Dam I Would Join ----- But I Am Already In


----------



## labraham (Apr 13, 2008)

Gents,

Sorry so slow to post these...a little software problem on my end.  The first is the opening day gobbler. Solid 10" beard, 1 & 1/4" spurs and fan looked like he'd been in a few scuffles.  Shot the second gobbler the second Saturday of season.  Little bit younger, but still a really nice bird...basically same as Chase's...10" beard and 7/8" spurs.  I thought to weigh the second one before I cleaned him...19.5 pounds.  So, guessing the first would have weighed in at 21-22.


----------



## 7maghtr (Apr 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Buckerama (Apr 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 12, 2008)

We have one membership available still...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 12, 2008)

Is this the property immediately behind the ex-sherrif's house, on the east side of glover rd?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 12, 2008)

Yes sir it is. Be glad to show you or others around, just gimme a call.
Thank you.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 7maghtr (Jun 9, 2008)

bump it!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 24, 2008)

Still have one membership available..come check the club out.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 7, 2008)

bump up


----------



## SIPman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Dodge County Lease*



maneybuck said:


> I Would Like More Info On The Lease, I Have Had A Mead Lease For 15 Years.  Mead Sold Out And I Lost My Lease Looking For Qdm Lease In Southern Or Southeast Ga.  I Am Located In North Metro Atlanta.



Sorry, didn't mean to poach on your post. Removed info.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice Deer Pics.  ( GREAT DEAL FOR SOMEONE )  I Use To Hunt Close By (near Huddle House At I-16 / 96) There Are Some Nice Bucks In This Area. The Club I Was In Only Shot Mature Bucks Also. It Seems A Large Area Of Qdm Has Been Going On For A While. Also There's Lots Of Bears In This Area If They Should Ever Open A Season.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

This Is A Nice Place To Hunt !!! I Have Like All My Scouting Adventures So Far


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 18, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jul 21, 2008)

*The fat lady has sung..*

We have our last member, welcome to the club!
Time to shut this down..thanks to all that responded.


----------

